# another broken frame



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

well had another frame break this week. This is like the 6th or 7th chevy that has done this. We got it on the lift waiting for the welding shop to come weld it since the dealer wont warrenty it. The truck is a 08 3/4 reg cab long box with the duramax. Been phasing the chevys out for new superdutys. Tired of all the frames breaking. It is alot worse than what the pics show. Hard to get camera up in there. We had one break so bad we had to replace the whole truck frame and that came out of our pocket also. Same with the front diffs. I bet if alot of people here crawled under there trucks you might have a hair line crack in that spot. Thats how it all starts.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

wouldn't the gussets that everone talks about prevent this?


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

what is causing this?


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks pretty rusty for an 08.........


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Gear_Head;911353 said:


> what is causing this?


Im thinking that Huge Vee Plow in his Avitar.....


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

sno commander;911343 said:


> wouldn't the gussets that everone talks about prevent this?


thats the wrong spot. That so called huge plow is a 8.5. sure in hell not gonna plow with a 7 footer lol


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

poncho62;911354 said:


> That looks pretty rusty for an 08.........


this is the 3rd winter with this truck so why wouldnt there be rust on it???


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Well that's scary. About a month ago I got a 09 3/4 reg cab long box w/6.0 gas and a 8.5 v plow. I'll be looking for this in the future. Do you only run the diesel's? Also is that a 9.5 plow?


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

djagusch;911371 said:


> Well that's scary. About a month ago I got a 09 3/4 reg cab long box w/6.0 gas and a 8.5 v plow. I'll be looking for this in the future. Do you only run the diesel's? Also is that a 9.5 plow?


8.5 v plow. we had trucks with the 6.0L break too. But the ones with the duramax break alot easier and quicker.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we have almost all chevys/gmcs, never had this problem, operators?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

are those factory welds im seeing ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

sno commander;911381 said:


> are those factory welds im seeing ?


If those are factory welds, that is a pretty crappy weld!!! No wonder why it broke


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This could explain the broken frame. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60085


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

sno commander;911381 said:


> are those factory welds im seeing ?


I was thinking the same thing- doesn't look like they got much penetration...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

JD Dave;911444 said:


> This could explain the broken frame. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60085


Huh... what a coincidence.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JD Dave;911444 said:


> This could explain the broken frame. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60085


I think most of the frames cracking are from abuse. Have you looked at the frames on the new trucks? If you are cracking them, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JD Dave;911444 said:


> This could explain the broken frame. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60085


Yep- looks like a classic case of TRUCK ABUSE to me!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

twgranger;911321 said:


> well had another frame break this week. This is like the 6th or 7th chevy that has done this. We got it on the lift waiting for the welding shop to come weld it since the dealer wont warrenty it. The truck is a 08 3/4 reg cab long box with the duramax. Been phasing the chevys out for new superdutys. Tired of all the frames breaking. It is alot worse than what the pics show. Hard to get camera up in there. We had one break so bad we had to replace the whole truck frame and that came out of our pocket also. Same with the front diffs. I bet if alot of people here crawled under there trucks you might have a hair line crack in that spot. Thats how it all starts.


God damn my 04 is LESS rusty than that 08!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You need new drivers or you need to learn how to drive!!!!!!!

My 02 Never had a problem in the 9yrs it plowed!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a new problem. See this post by B+B from another GM frame thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=908541&postcount=14


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Are these cracks showing up in the same spots that typically get reported? Your pics are zoomed in too close so It's hard to figure out exactly where they are at.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks as though his old Boss plows which used to take the brunt of the abuse, is now being transfered through the Fisher to the Chevy's frame.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Rubicon 327;911569 said:


> It looks as though his old Boss plows which used to take the brunt of the abuse, is now being transfered through the Fisher to the Chevy's frame.


Trucks with plows AREN'T bulldozers- if you treat them as such- you WILL do damage! My plow has seen 5 seasons, with nowhere near the damage on this guy's new (less than 2 years old) plow!

If you go bashing into curbs, frozen snowbanks, etc- YOU WILL DO DAMAGE! No matter what truck/plow it is!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like it was already "repaired" with a cheap welder by a 7 yr olds


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

ahoron;911585 said:


> Looks like it was already "repaired" with a cheap welder by a 7 yr olds


I'm not accusing anyone of anything, but that was the first impression I got when I saw that as well. Something tells me that either it was "repaired" once before, or that maybe they tried to beef up the factory weld prior, but regardless that sure doesn't look like a typical factory weld.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

mkwl;911581 said:


> Trucks with plows AREN'T bulldozers- if you treat them as such- you WILL do damage! My plow has seen 5 seasons, with nowhere near the damage on this guy's new (less than 2 years old) plow!
> 
> If you go bashing into curbs, frozen snowbanks, etc- YOU WILL DO DAMAGE! No matter what truck/plow it is!


Most anyone who has plowed, and knows how should know that but some think they are plowing with a Tri Axle.:laughing:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

My 01 Chevy which is very similar frame wise, hasn't broke yet, I drag race, and truck pull as well as plow snow, it dynoed 460rwhp and 898rwtq, I am not the most gentle person when plowing either. Did some not install those push plates correctly? Or missing some bolts?? Something isn't adding up here. I have seen guys with 2500HD Duramax trucks fold a Fisher 8'6" plow in almost half and not hurt his truck. Are you driving or an employee? I know Im hard on my truck but probably a little more careful because it belongs to me.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think that is part of the problem right there......most of the time if it ain't theirs they don't care what happens to it.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Rubicon 327;911626 said:


> I think that is part of the problem right there......most of the time if it ain't theirs they don't care what happens to it.


I am willing to bet.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

wow! all u guys say u have no problems are running little straight blades and maybe plow a few times a year. Dealer said it was from too much weight and we are not the only ones having this problem. Im just trying to give a heads up for people running heavy plows with a chevy. And the truck that had the boss plow was replaced last year with a superduty. I would like to know how abuse would break that part of the frame?????? get real. The only way of breaking that part off the frame is weight. Slamming off snow banks is not gonna break that, atleast not that part of the frame.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

'08 Chevy 3500HD 9'2'' Boss Poly V, 
’96 Chevy 1500 Stepside 7’6 Western
’05 Chevy 1500 7’6 Boss Power V,
’99 Chevy 2500HD 9’2’’ Boss Power V 
’05 Chevy 2500HD Diesel 9’ Western Pro Plus
'08 Chevy 2500HD 8'2 Boss Poly V
’07 Chevy 2500HD 8’2’’ Boss Poly V
’99 Chevy 3500 9’ Western (Hyd) 
’05 Chevy 3500 9’ Western 
’07 Chevy 3500 9’ Western (Hyd) 
’07 GMC 4500 10’ Western 
'08 GMC 4500 10' Western

all little straight blades, i know.......:waving:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess the question is-how are the Fords holding up? If their frames aren't cracking while carryig the same plows being driven the same way by the same drivers, then I'd say there is something wrong with GM frames.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

mkwl;911581 said:


> Trucks with plows AREN'T bulldozers- if you treat them as such- you WILL do damage! My plow has seen 5 seasons, with nowhere near the damage on this guy's new (less than 2 years old) plow!
> 
> If you go bashing into curbs, frozen snowbanks, etc- YOU WILL DO DAMAGE! No matter what truck/plow it is!


Then how come my Friend's 01 F250 held that abusive but not boss mount it bent and snap off bolts on bracket. Did It bent F250's frame? NO it tough.

That pictures look like driver bounce off curb to crack that.

IFS aren't made for heavy plow that my opinion.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

plowguy43;911752 said:


> I guess the question is-how are the Fords holding up? If their frames aren't cracking while carryig the same plows being driven the same way by the same drivers, then I'd say there is something wrong with GM frames.


The superdutys are holding up great. GM just needs a stronger front end to carry the weight.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

twgranger;911845 said:


> The superdutys are holding up great. GM just needs a stronger front end to carry the weight.


Or they need stop use IFS and go with Solid axle then none of this problem would happened again.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Longae29;911727 said:


> '08 Chevy 3500HD 9'2'' Boss Poly V,
> '96 Chevy 1500 Stepside 7'6 Western
> '05 Chevy 1500 7'6 Boss Power V,
> '99 Chevy 2500HD 9'2'' Boss Power V
> ...


The fisher 8.5 extreme v is still more weight than any of them blades besides the 10 footers. and those r 4500 so u cant really compare them trucks. Has anyone either bothered to crawl under your truck and look to see if there is a hair line crack starting?? You wont know just by driving it till it completly breaks. I bet some of you with the heavy blades with the diesel engines have small cracks and dont even know it.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

cubicinches;911454 said:


> huh... What a coincidence.


busted!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Are the 07 frames basically the same? I was looking at a truck we have at work with a fisher V and i couldnt really see any cracks. The truck gets super babied tho. We are nice to it. My truck is a 94 and its been plowed since new, by employees non the less. And the frame is the nicest thing on the truck. I will admit since i bought it 2 years ago it is in dire need of all new pins. It was plowed also without a cutting edge! So the trip edge is almost worn down to the bottom of the springs, found the cutting edge at a junkyard for 25 bucks in good shape. So far so good. I baby the snot out of it also, but i have a friend who stacks piles miles high. You can feels the stress put through the truck when your doing that. I will never let anyone else plow with my truck, even if i know them. I wished chevy had a solid axle option, my truck isnt for ride comfort, my crown vic is. That frame does look previously welded, but if thats factory thats scary. I really like the new chevy body style, my next truck will either be that style or a 04-05 H/O cummins. And i really wanted to move from a straight blade to a simple v....


----------



## dually one (Oct 30, 2009)

my super duty holds up well to heavy plows i have to buddys that run chevys with duramaxs and big v/plows and both had theirs crack half way through winter and my buddy mike babies his truck when plowing and his looked way worse then that pic


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;911853 said:


> Or they need stop use IFS and go with Solid axle then none of this problem would happened again.


I'm not sure that the front suspension rates or design have much bearing on the frame in this situation.

And if you're buying new equipment all the time & continue to destroy everything you can get your hands on, you may want to take a step back & take a new approach at how you plow snow. These failures aren't as common as some may think, it's just that you'll hear about EVERYTHING bad that happens when it comes to the internet.

To the OP, I would look into buying a wheel loader for the size plows you're running. If you can break that in less than a year, you've got some major problems.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

twgranger;911858 said:


> The fisher 8.5 extreme v is still more weight than any of them blades besides the 10 footers. and those r 4500 so u cant really compare them trucks. Has anyone either bothered to crawl under your truck and look to see if there is a hair line crack starting?? You wont know just by driving it till it completly breaks. I bet some of you with the heavy blades with the diesel engines have small cracks and dont even know it.


I check mine on a regular basis and have installed the gussets. No cracks here. and I run an 810 Blizzard, heavier then you V Plow. Usually what breaks the frame is stacking the snow with the heavy V plow. The other thing that makes a difference is where the force is on the plow. The Boss like my Blizzard has a push beam, the fisher a chain, the force on the frame is being applied in different ways. That being said, I know of a couple guys with 9.5 XV's on Chevy's and all has been good for them. Tell your guys loaders are for stacking snow not trucks.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

twgranger;911845 said:


> The superdutys are holding up great. GM just needs a stronger front end to carry the weight.


If you dislike the GM trucks so much, I would beg the question WHY DID YOU BUY ANOTHER ONE if they're "all" having issues?

I still say it's abuse... I have a buddy who lives on the U.P. of Michigan, where they get FEET of snow at a shot, he's been plowing with an '00 GMC 2500 (non-HD) with the 454, auto trans, with 254,000 miles- with a 9.5' Boss plow- on the truck since day one- plowed its entire life- and NO FRAME CRACKS! Incredible!:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mkwl;911993 said:


> If you dislike the GM trucks so much, I would beg the question WHY DID YOU BUY ANOTHER ONE if they're "all" having issues?
> 
> I still say it's abuse... I have a buddy who lives on the U.P. of Michigan, where they get FEET of snow at a shot, he's been plowing with an '00 GMC 2500 (non-HD) with the 454, auto trans, with 254,000 miles- with a 9.5' Boss plow- on the truck since day one- plowed its entire life- and NO FRAME CRACKS! Incredible!:laughing:


From what B and B said before the newer frames are missing the gusset on the upper control arm bracket. My 02 Dmax Crew Cab ahas had a 9'2 Boss on it since new and there no cracks in the frame with over 190k on it. (touch wood)


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;912017 said:


> From what B&B said before the newer frames are missing the gusset on the upper control arm bracket. My 02 Dmax Crew Cab ahas had a 9'2 Boss on it since new and there no cracks in the frame with over 190k on it.


Bingo, we have a winner. Thats why they need added to prevent issues.

Also, breakage at the front diff bracket can and does happen too but generally only on the newer trucks and those that have been pounded extremely hard. A 3/16" gusset there too solves that possible issue.

It's like a broken record here but add the UCA gussets and throw one on the diff bracket too if you pound it hard and none if this is of any concern.

Then run it like you stole it.....


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

twgranger;911708 said:


> ...snip...I would like to know how abuse would break that part of the frame?????? get real. The only way of breaking that part off the frame is weight. Slamming off snow banks is not gonna break that, atleast not that part of the frame.


Is this the same "snow" that busted up the Boss in the other thread?

The thing I find odd, not just with your post, but with these GM frame issue threads in general, is that I've talked to every GMC/Chevy dealer and most plow dealers and welding shops within about a 100 mile radius of me, and not one of them has had a single frame come in cracked the way that is shown in a lot of these threads. We average about 240" of snow a season, and a lot of the trucks running around are GM. I believe that there may be issues, but I also believe there has to be something else going on, and it's not the weight of the plow. Guys up here generally don't run salters or sanders, and quite frankly most of them don't even run ballast. We have a lot of blizzard (they used to be based just north of Houghton/Hancock) and Boss V-plows, both known to be on the heavy side. I would think that with the number of GM trucks with big plows and the amount of snow we get, if there was truly an inherent design or manufacturing flaw in the frames of the IFS trucks that this is one place that this issue would show up.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

JD Dave;912017 said:


> From what B and B said before the newer frames are missing the gusset on the upper control arm bracket. My 02 Dmax Crew Cab ahas had a 9'2 Boss on it since new and there no cracks in the frame with over 190k on it. (touch wood)


what are you talking about? That is not the part of the frame that broke.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

bersh;912045 said:


> Is this the same "snow" that busted up the Boss in the other thread?
> 
> The thing I find odd, not just with your post, but with these GM frame issue threads in general, is that I've talked to every GMC/Chevy dealer and most plow dealers and welding shops within about a 100 mile radius of me, and not one of them has had a single frame come in cracked the way that is shown in a lot of these threads. We average about 240" of snow a season, and a lot of the trucks running around are GM. I believe that there may be issues, but I also believe there has to be something else going on, and it's not the weight of the plow. Guys up here generally don't run salters or sanders, and quite frankly most of them don't even run ballast. We have a lot of blizzard (they used to be based just north of Houghton/Hancock) and Boss V-plows, both known to be on the heavy side. I would think that with the number of GM trucks with big plows and the amount of snow we get, if there was truly an inherent design or manufacturing flaw in the frames of the IFS trucks that this is one place that this issue would show up.


I see you're from houghton- my Grandfather grew up in Portage Entry- how's your snow situation up there?

I've got a buddy who lives in Houghton- goes to school with me here in NY, small world...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bersh;912045 said:


> Is this the same "snow" that busted up the Boss in the other thread?
> 
> The thing I find odd, not just with your post, but with these GM frame issue threads in general, is that I've talked to every GMC/Chevy dealer and most plow dealers and welding shops within about a 100 mile radius of me, and not one of them has had a single frame come in cracked the way that is shown in a lot of these threads. We average about 240" of snow a season, and a lot of the trucks running around are GM. I believe that there may be issues, but I also believe there has to be something else going on, and it's not the weight of the plow. Guys up here generally don't run salters or sanders, and quite frankly most of them don't even run ballast. We have a lot of blizzard (they used to be based just north of Houghton/Hancock) and Boss V-plows, both known to be on the heavy side. I would think that with the number of GM trucks with big plows and the amount of snow we get, if there was truly an inherent design or manufacturing flaw in the frames of the IFS trucks that this is one place that this issue would show up.


They hide from you. Since they are in bad economy so they try sell trucks and plows then they say it should work no problem.

See tons old OBS trucks there with plows. Haven't see lot new gm or chevy trucks with plows there.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;912044 said:


> Bingo, we have a winner. Thats why they need added to prevent issues.
> 
> Also, breakage at the front diff bracket can and does happen too but generally only on the newer trucks and those that have been pounded extremely hard. A 3/16" gusset there too solves that possible issue.
> 
> ...


My truck didn't come with the gussets- the guy I was going to have do them for me told me I had nothing to worry about, since I'm gentile on my truck, run ballast, and don't smash into things (if I can possibly avoid it)... I guess I'll just keep a close eye on mine, now that I know where to watch for them...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JD Dave;912017 said:


> From what B and B said before the newer frames are missing the gusset on the upper control arm bracket. My 02 Dmax Crew Cab ahas had a 9'2 Boss on it since new and there no cracks in the frame with over 190k on it. (*touch wood*)


Hey Dave, just for the record: In the US, the term "touch wood" can be seen as something totally different than "knock on wood." :laughing: ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

jomama45;912125 said:


> Hey Dave, just for the record: In the US, the term "touch wood" can be seen as something totally different than "knock on wood." :laughing: ussmileyflagtymusic


Hahahaha you guys are too much sometimes...lol:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

twgranger;912070 said:


> what are you talking about? That is not the part of the frame that broke.


I was talking to MKWL about the frame differences not about where yours broke. IMO all trucks are light duty that's why we mainly plow with tractors. Why don't you answer MKWL question about if the GM's were breaking frames like crazy why did you buy more. Did you put any gussetts in for the upper control arms and for the front diff after you had a problem with one truck? Who did the welding in that first pic?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jomama45;912125 said:


> Hey Dave, just for the record: In the US, the term "touch wood" can be seen as something totally different than "knock on wood." :laughing: ussmileyflagtymusic


LOL. The wife let me go Tiger on her last night.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I will never buy another Chevy truck again. After my local dealer (who closed their doors this year) sold me a 06 duramax crew (new off the lot), with the plows install, refuse to fix the front axle after the mount for the front pig came off the frame. Weight may have been a factor in the mount breaking off the frame but from what I have gathered from Eblings welding and my transmission shop,its a poor design on Chevy's part. IMO its the sheer force of the duramax and Alison transmission that cause the Damage. I also think a combo of front and rear blade causes the frame to break and a gusset fixes that problem.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

JD Dave;912133 said:


> I was talking to MKWL about the frame differences not about where yours broke. IMO all trucks are light duty that's why we mainly plow with tractors. Why don't you answer MKWL question about if the GM's were breaking frames like crazy why did you buy more. Did you put any gussetts in for the upper control arms and for the front diff after you had a problem with one truck? Who did the welding in that first pic?


who said we bought more after them breaking???? We r replacing them with superdutys. All of the chevy's were bought in less than 2 years. The first truck broke the second winter plowing with it. Sorry for using a heavy duty truck for work, from now on we will just get groceries with them.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

mkwl;912129 said:


> Hahahaha you guys are too much sometimes...lol:laughing:


Hey, i had a couple friends go to SUNY Cobleskill last year, and the year before. I am about 2.5 hours away from there.How long you been there?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

twgranger;912149 said:


> who said we bought more after them breaking???? We r replacing them with superdutys. All of the chevy's were bought in less than 2 years. The first truck broke the second winter plowing with it. Sorry for using a heavy duty truck for work, from now on we will just get groceries with them.


Sorry I guess you didn't buy more but you still didn't answer my questions,


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

twgranger;912149 said:


> who said we bought more after them breaking???? We r replacing them with superdutys. All of the chevy's were bought in less than 2 years. The first truck broke the second winter plowing with it. Sorry for using a heavy duty truck for work, from now on we will just get groceries with them.


I'm just saying- you have NBS truck- if they were no good- wouldn't you have bought a Ford or Dodge instead? Phasing out 2 year old trucks is kind of a waste IMO

Using a truck for work and beating the [email protected] out of it are two different things...

I don't want to come across as an @$$, but I'd say the general consensus here right now is that that poor truck was BEAT ON- be nice to your trucks, and they'll be nice to you


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

DieselSlug;912154 said:


> Hey, i had a couple friends go to SUNY Cobleskill last year, and the year before. I am about 2.5 hours away from there.How long you been there?


Cool, I'm a sophomore in the BT Landscape Program- graduate (hopefully) in 2012.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

maybe all this frame cracking is some trucks have bad welds from the factory? seems like a small number of failures to be a major design flaw. all i know is the welds in the first picture dont look right. i not trying to be a jerk but it looks like that truck has been welded before and someone just through some black paint over it. i almost see where the heat of the welds burned the factory paint off.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

sno commander;912173 said:


> maybe all this frame cracking is some trucks have bad welds from the factory? seems like a small number of failures to be a major design flaw. all i know is the welds in the first picture dont look right. i not trying to be a jerk but it looks like that truck has been welded before and someone just through some black paint over it. i almost see where the heat of the welds burned the factory paint off.


the weld in the pic is obviously not factory. It started to crack in a middle of a snow storm show we had a joe shmo do a quicky on it in the middle of the night for the storm and it held and no one spray painted it either. The factory welds are not a solid weld all the way around the mount, atleast not on this one or any that i have seen.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

EliteSnow&Ice;912145 said:


> I will never buy another Chevy truck again. After my local dealer (who closed their doors this year) sold me a 06 duramax crew (new off the lot), with the plows install, refuse to fix the front axle after the mount for the front pig came off the frame. Weight may have been a factor in the mount breaking off the frame but from what I have gathered from Eblings welding and my transmission shop,its a poor design on Chevy's part. IMO its the sheer force of the duramax and Alison transmission that cause the Damage. I also think a combo of front and rear blade causes the frame to break and a gusset fixes that problem.


oh no!!! plowsite will beg to differ lol


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

mkwl;912111 said:


> I see you're from houghton- my Grandfather grew up in Portage Entry- how's your snow situation up there?
> 
> I've got a buddy who lives in Houghton- goes to school with me here in NY, small world...


We got hit pretty good in the last week or so. Most areas got at least 3', with some pushing 5-6'. Not supposed to get too much in the next few days, but we're in the lake effect snow time so you never know. Got hit with about 6-7" the other day when it was supposed to be sunny.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Milwaukee;912120 said:


> They hide from you. Since they are in bad economy so they try sell trucks and plows then they say it should work no problem.
> 
> See tons old OBS trucks there with plows. Haven't see lot new gm or chevy trucks with plows there.


Most of the old yoopers have older plow trucks in the yard, but the vast majority of the plow trucks driving around are late 90's and up, which by all accounts should be the trucks most affected by this.

I'm not saying it's not an issue, just that it's odd that that nobody seems to have a problem with it up here. There aren't a lot of diesels running around, so that may be part of it, and salt is pretty much useless up here, so maybe not having all the weight hanging off the back helps, not sure.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I had that happen to one of my Chevys.
Ho much do you usually pay for a job like that, or do you do it yourself.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

guys just be happy this guy wasnt gettin chased by a golf club too


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

twgranger,
I don't know anything about you and how you plow so I won't accuse you of abuse. 

I will however make a few comments based on my own limited experiences with my 02 2500HD 6.0 (I know its a different truck) with a 8'6" EZ V plow with a 5/8" (its heavy) cutting edge its not a light weight strait blade

1) my frame is as clean if not cleaner then yours, do you take it to the car wash often ?
2) I have hit things hard enough to pop a small weld on my plow with no frame breakage
3) I snapped peices of my old 1/2 cutting edge off and still no broken frame
4) I have run 1/2 of a ton of ballast and stacked snow close to 6' high still no borken frame.
5) you can see most of the ribs on my plow from the front of it and still no broken frame
6) in the past 5 years I have plowed hundreds of hours and invoiced over $30,000 on plowing for this one truck and still no broken frame
7) after all of the above my fisher looks only slightly worse then your boss

there is re occuring theme above. I would love for some one here to argue that I baby my truck and plow. Its a work truck, thats what I bought it for and thats exactly what I do with it. Maybe your just unlucky or maybe we just have different ideas of what it means to work a truck and plow

I wish you the best of luck with your superdutys Keep lots of front end and engine parts in stock and enjoy the bone jarring ride


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mkwl;912124 said:


> My truck didn't come with the gussets- the guy I was going to have do them for me told me I had nothing to worry about, since I'm gentile on my truck, run ballast, and don't smash into things (if I can possibly avoid it)... I guess I'll just keep a close eye on mine, now that I know where to watch for them...


Matt,
get the gussets anyway, I could be all wrong but I think a lot of the frame breaking has to do WITH running ballast not running with out ballast. With ballast in the back and the plow on the front your front tires become a fulcrum. Everything in front of where the gusset goes wants to go one way and everything back from there wants to go another all the stress gets concentrated there

ballast makes the truck heavier, more mass = = more force. think about hammers hit something with a 12 oz finish hammer then hit it with a 5lb maul


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe the older models don't have rust but my 08 duramax hasn't even been driven in the winter nor does it have a plow yet and it has rust and the paint pelling all over the frame already. I've gone under a couple times and touched it up because it looked like crap. So far I haven't been too happy with the quality of my new chevy seems like the older ones were built better. The powertrain is great but the rest I'm not even going to start on.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Wait till you open up the can of worms that is the almighty Ford SFA front end. You want to talk wearable parts (especially on plow trucks), expensive to replace and time consuming, you have it in your future. 

The broken frame thing is mind boggling to me. I've ran Dmaxes and V's since the Dmax came out, and never a cracked frame issue. My 01 has been a commercial plow truck since new and is not treated very nicely, and never a single issue. Infact, factory brake pads, tie rods, ball joints, idler, pitman, etc... Granted, things that are ready for replacement soon, but 255k on a diesel plow truck!?!?! Not bad IMHO.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

got-h2o;914166 said:


> Wait till you open up the can of worms that is the almighty Ford SFA front end. You want to talk wearable parts (especially on plow trucks), expensive to replace and time consuming, you have it in your future.
> 
> The broken frame thing is mind boggling to me. I've ran Dmaxes and V's since the Dmax came out, and never a cracked frame issue. My 01 has been a commercial plow truck since new and is not treated very nicely, and never a single issue. Infact, factory brake pads, tie rods, ball joints, idler, pitman, etc... Granted, things that are ready for replacement soon, but 255k on a diesel plow truck!?!?! Not bad IMHO.


I saw your plow vid and I don't your mom will be cracking any frames soon. LOL


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JD Dave;914173 said:


> I saw your plow vid and I don't your mom will be cracking any frames soon. LOL


LOL, touche' wesport


----------



## Corman (Oct 4, 2008)

By adding gussets, will we violate some sort of motor vehicle regulation. My worry is an insurance company saying that by adding those, they may interfere with a safety design and not want to cover some personal injury in an accident.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Corman;914321 said:


> By adding gussets, will we violate some sort of motor vehicle regulation. My worry is an insurance company saying that by adding those, they may interfere with a safety design and not want to cover some personal injury in an accident.


This is very true. Frames and body panels are made to give & fold in a certain manner in a crash.
If you look at any frame, GM, Ford, Dodge ect you will see creases or dimpled areas that are the point in which the frame is designed to collapse, don't reinforce this area.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

True, but quite a few of these trucks came from the factory with these gussets already installed. For all they know, it came factory like that


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

you guys crack me up! his chevy failed just as a MASS PRODUCED product would..now you're all over ford like flys on **** because hes changing brands..lol ive driven nothign but fords and my family has driven nothing but fords for as long as i can remember...nothing but normal parts just like some of you can say the same as chevy! i wish you luck with whatever brand you choose next. but i must say fords front ends are much less time consuming and cheaper to fix than a bad frame!:laughing:


----------



## mrascoe (Dec 9, 2009)

just a few questions, who does the installs?who plows with the truck employee or employer?is this truck in a parking lot plowing with alot of curbs or is it doing driveways ? if anything i would invest in a good pressure washer and clean your frames after every storm,i would also talk with your employees before every storm and have them take it easy .i have seen guys in my area slaming into piles like they want to go thru the pile and you can see all the flex ,its no good no matter what make truck you plow with.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Longae29;911378 said:


> we have almost all chevys/gmcs, never had this problem, operators?


I know about 8 people who plow with GM trucks, myself included and no one has had a problem.



Milwaukee;911816 said:


> Then how come my Friend's 01 F250 held that abusive but not boss mount it bent and snap off bolts on bracket. Did It bent F250's frame? NO it tough.
> 
> That pictures look like driver bounce off curb to crack that.
> 
> IFS aren't made for heavy plow that my opinion.


The F250's frame didn't have an issue because it was always in the shop getting new front end parts put on it so the frame was inspected often. If it were a GM truck which does not need wearable front end parts often it would not be worked on often where the frame could easily be looked at. 



got-h2o;914166 said:


> Wait till you open up the can of worms that is the almighty Ford SFA front end. You want to talk wearable parts (especially on plow trucks), expensive to replace and time consuming, you have it in your future.
> 
> The broken frame thing is mind boggling to me. I've ran Dmaxes and V's since the Dmax came out, and never a cracked frame issue. My 01 has been a commercial plow truck since new and is not treated very nicely, and never a single issue. Infact, factory brake pads, tie rods, ball joints, idler, pitman, etc... Granted, things that are ready for replacement soon, but 255k on a diesel plow truck!?!?! Not bad IMHO.


X2 on the Ford SFA front end eating wearable items like they are going out of style. A friend of mine works on vehicles for friends of his. Since summer he has seen 3 Chevy hd's, all for EVAP problems and basic maintenance and 1 6.5 chevy for new glow plugs. And probably 12+ Fords, every single one of them for front end parts (not all are plow trucks either) and every 7.3 that has been in his shop has had glow plug relay problems or needed new glow plugs. He has 3 Superduty's at his house right now and just finished another yesterday. All need wearable front end parts. Low miles too, under 130k on all of them.

I've never had a problem with the frame, wearable front end parts, ifs, etc. And I'm sure other guys on here could back me up on saying I'm not easy on my truck, especially since it's a 1/2ton. You know, one built to go get coffee and grocerys, not for real work. 
I pull to much, I put to much in the bed, I have to big of a plow on it, I plow to much with it, etc. No problems. It's all about the operator and how well equipment is maintained.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

If you go by the plow manufactures web sites most any of the diesel trucks are not rated or built to take a plow and especially a V plow or Blizzard. Ford seems to be the exception from some of the plow brands.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Mark13;915697 said:


> I know about 8 people who plow with GM trucks, myself included and no one has had a problem.
> 
> The F250's frame didn't have an issue because it was always in the shop getting new front end parts put on it so the frame was inspected often. If it were a GM truck which does not need wearable front end parts often it would not be worked on often where the frame could easily be looked at.
> 
> ...


Your 7.5 Western is about 400 lbs lighter than a 810 Blizzard and 350 less than a 9.2 Boss. And maybe your old Chevy has less mexican parts in it than the new ones.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Witcher;915869 said:


> Your 7.5 Western is about 400 lbs lighter than a 810 Blizzard and 350 less than a 9.2 Boss. And maybe your old Chevy has less mexican parts in it than the new ones.


I know my 7.5 isn't the same in weight as a power plow or V. I meant that a 7.6ft unimount pro and wings on a 1/2ton should work out to about the same as a V on a hd 3/4ton or a 1ton.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ford used to not warranty plows on diesels, when actually Dodge did. Had 2 buddies in 01 order one of each, Dodge came with an MVP from the dealer, and Ford threatned voiding the warranty if he even thought of putting a plow on it. He still did it, but......................


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

got-h2o;915887 said:


> Ford used to not warranty plows on diesels, when actually Dodge did. Had 2 buddies in 01 order one of each, Dodge came with an MVP from the dealer, and Ford threatned voiding the warranty if he even thought of putting a plow on it. He still did it, but......................


When has ford ever voided a warranty because of a plow? They would have to prove the plow caused the problem and that is usually up to the dealer


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

niederhauser la;915913 said:


> When has ford ever voided a warranty because of a plow? They would have to prove the plow caused the problem and that is usually up to the dealer


Lol that's the case with everything. What, you think I made it up? I know 100% that it was the case, only b/c I considered buying the truck (his F250) in 03 with 30k miles on it, and it's one concern he had about selling it with the plow; not to mention he's a good friend of mine and I remember him buying the truck new and him being pi$$ed off about it. Plus, we are talking diesels, just to make that clear.

I've never been denied warranty work with diesel GM plow trucks either FWIW. It's a crap shoot with anything. Obviously it doesn't concern me if you look at my sig. Doesn't concern my dealer either.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I have an '08 Chevy Ext. cab SB with a Duramax. No snow plow prep package. It has an 8.5' MVP. Front differential is leaking where the case halves are joined (right where they ALL leak by the way) Local dealer says they can't warranty it because I have a plow on it. I have a few friends who work at this dealership, and they tell me that this leak is not uncommon at all. We all know that the leak in the front diff. has nothing to do with that truck having a plow on it. Let's face it... In the shape that all of the manufacturers are in, none of them are looking to step right up and throw warranty dollars around.

Incidentally... About a week after the dealer told me they wouldn't fix my leak, my friend who works flat rate there called me and said... "I've got no work here today. Get your truck over here, we're gonna fix your leak... the service manager says he's never actually seen the plow on your truck" Funny how that works... huh?

Oh, by the way, my frame isn't broken either.


----------



## snowman682 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an 03 ext cab sb. 6.0. 145000 HARD miles. bought new off lot. cracked diff bracket, now reinforced. snapped frame behind front shocks. I work my truck, that is why I bought it. it doesent matter what is on the grill, they are all going to have their problems. also 04 chev 6.0, cracked bracket. i know what and where to look on gms. IFS, not a single problem, just bearings, tie rods, bearings, u-joints, bearings. Sitting in seat 18-20 hours a day when it snows, which is quite a bit in the snow belt!


----------

